# Modifier TC - Modifier TC for following cardiology



## kumeena (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am very confused with modifier TC. I am working for hospital. Is it OK to use Modifier TC for following cardiology CPT codes.

93303 (Transthoracic Echo for congenital anomalies
93304 (same as above follow-up/Ltd study)
93306 (ECG with color flow doppler)
93320 (Doppler ECG pulsed wave and/continuous wave with spectral display)
93321 (same as above follow-up or ltd study)
93325 (Doppler ECG color flow velocity mapping)

Thank U


----------



## 10marty (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes.

MJ


----------



## trvlingal (Jul 20, 2010)

You can use Modifier TC for any procedure that has a professional (Modifier  26) and a technical component. If the hospital is supplying the techinical component of the aforementioned services, it would be correct to bill using the TC modifier.


----------



## MMORITZ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Medical necessity*

Hi i work for an ophthalmologist and opticare denied for cpt 92225 because they said it was not a medical necessity dx code/how do i go about besides checking in pt's chart what they are really looking for. Thank you


----------

